# Can mixed breed/mutts compete in Agility and Obedience?



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe the answer is yes? But I am getting mixed responses through google.

An answer would be greatly appreciated lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, there are many venues that mixes are allowed to show in. AKC has a fairly new program called canine partners that you can list your dog with and can show in their shows.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes. Off the top of my head, mix breeds may participate in the following venues:

Agility: USDAA, AKC, CPE, NADAC, UKC, ASCA
Obedience: AKC, UKC, St. Hubert's, ASCA (I think they have obe)
Rally: APDT, AKC, UKC, CWAGS

There may be more...

Some venues require mix breed dogs to be neutered before they may register/compete, others do not.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Right now, the only thing you have to watch out for is AKC trials that do not permit mixed breeds to enter. AKC leaves it up to the individual clubs to determine whether or not they want mixes at their trials. In my area, more clubs do allow mixes than don't.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great  Thank you everyone! He's gonna be neutered before this ever becomes a possibility, so no worries there! I'll speak to the training club I'm working with to see what they have to say 

Ah, and the training club I'm taking beginner and puppy classes with is a UKC club. I'm not entirely sure of how important the difference between UKC and AKC is... but I assume if I'm not going to be die-hard about it, I don't need to worry... 

I'm such a novice lol.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you elect to compete in AKC you will need to get him an All American Breed "registration" number. You can go to their website for information. If you are going to do AKC Obedience you need to get a rule book. They have it as a free Pdf on their website. As noted by Miss Mutt some AKC shows do NOT allow mix breeds. Our club does. The show(trial) I went to a couple of weeks ago did not. The one I am in tomorrow does not. 

BTW their website is not the most fun to navigate and the free rule books are located in their "store" (as I recall). Sometimes you can pick up a Rule book IF AKC has a booth (larger shows). 

USDAA agility is a great venue.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am as yet unsure if agility or obedience will be more his "thing." So this is all up in the air for now  I'm going to see if the UKC club I'm with can help me out since it is so close to home. I may never compete. We may just do it for fun. Time will tell!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

UKC and AKC obedience is essentially identical (minor variations). UKC agility is sort of a whole 'nother kettle of fish relative to the others...they have a whole slew of equipment no one else uses. That said, if you can do UKC agility you can pretty much do any venue...you'll just be trained on extra equipment you don't need elsewhere.

In my area about 90-95% of AKC agility trial allow mix breeds, while only 10-15% of AKC obedience does. I don't bother with AKC obe with them since they started in UKC anyway and I see no added value in redundant titles. My purebred does AKC obe because that's what her breed club recognizes, but I held out for trials that also accept mixes just on principle


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wondering that myself. I looked into the local training club here for agility and thought it was out of the question for my mutt since it said dogs had to be in good standing with AKC for you to even apply to the club. Now this thread has me thinking again ...


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

UKC agility is really cool, no one really does it here though... AAC agility dominates with a hint of CKC. If you have access to UKC agility, try it! You get more obstacles.

As already said, whether mixes are allowed depends on the sanctioning body. IMO its in everyone's best interest to allow mixed breeds in performance dog sports. More money for the clubs, more fun for all.


----------

